# Kiwi spoon/knife???



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these? My mom got one as a sample from the grocery store and my dd used it at her house and wants kiwis like she had a grandmama's now. It's a plastic knife (serrated) on one end and a elongated spoon on the other. The idea is to cut the kiwi in half and scoop out the yummy green flesh w/o having to peel. You would think that any old spoon would work, but in my 3 year old's mind, it *has* to be like grandmama's!







:
Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

You are the victim of an extremely successful marketing campaign!

I went searching the web for you during my morning breast pump session at 6:15 this morning, and I found the website of the California Kiwifruit Commission. As you see when you click on the link, there are your beautiful colored plastic spoons with knives on the other end! The Commission called them Sloopers and gave them out with kiwi to promote kiwi. You can see here on this page how well the campaign worked! Unfortunately, the current kiwi crop hasn't been so great, so they are easing off of this campaign. But, you can email the Commission through their website or you can write or phone them:

California Kiwifruit Commission
9845 Horn Rd
Sacramento, CA 95827-1992
Phone: (916)362-7389

to ask them who made the sloopers (plastic knife-ended spoons)
and where you can get some.








T

I know it wouldn't help at all to tell your dc that this was just a plastic spoon given out to promote kiwi. In fact that would probably make it worse. We had a four-year-old friend and his mom come over for lunch and we gave him a stuffed kitty-cat that came in a bag of kitty litter to play with. (It was packed in a plastic bag in the kitty litter!) He liked it so much he wanted to take him home. I would have been okay with that, but his mom really didn't like how he was getting all his adult friends to give him things, so she set a limit about it. She told him that it was just a freebie with the kitty litter, but that added to the mystique for him! He obsessed about it for days.

I myself recall a string of identical buttons from a coat that my grandmother made for me that had that mystique. Another child borrowed them and never returned them. Still in my mind I can recall the disappointment, the perfection of the buttons and the way they were strung. Part of it was that it was from my grandmother, who still always does things in just a certain way...


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Ugh. Who knew?
I really appreciate your finding that for me. I remember those pumping sessions, too. I got really addicted to a TV show on the travel channel called "Diceman". I will forever think of him if I have to pump!








I'm hoping that the obsession with the slooper goes away. I haven't bought kiwi in a while and maybe when I do, she'll forget. Yeah right!







: Putting her shoes away-oh yeah, she'll forget that; eating with a slooper-not a chance!


----------

